# ARCTIC COOLING Launches Accelero Xtreme Series



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 19, 2008)

ARCTIC COOLING today announced the launch of the Accelero Xtreme series, which is specially designed for ATI HD 2900XT/Pro and NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra/GTX/GT graphic cards as stock cooler replacement.






The Accelero Xtreme series features with 5 heatpipes, 107 fins and 3 PWM fans. Its radical optimized airflow design enables up to 240 watt heat dissipation, which guarantees outstanding cooling performance. Accelero Xtreme brings out the heat from GPU effectively, resulting in at least 20ºC lower than the stock cooler. Together with the integrated memory cooling and voltage regulator cooling, Accelero Xtreme not only enhances the overclock potential, but also extends the service life of the card.

The three 80mm PWM fans operate in extreme silence and generate maximum airflow simultaneously, thanks to the promising low noise impeller as well as the patented fan holder that eliminates humming noise. With this outstanding low noise cooling technology, Accelero Xtreme brings enthusiasts and overclockers to the new level of non-disturbed gaming experience.

Accelero Xtreme will be available by mid February 2008. The MSRP of the Accelero Xtreme 2900 is
US$49.90 and €34.90 (excl VAT). The MSRP of the Accelero Xtreme 8800 is US$47.90 and €32.90
(excl VAT).

Technical specification






*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

"which is specially designed for ATI HD 2900XT/Pro"

Does that mean HD 3870 too? But damn thats an awsome cooler..


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## mandelore (Feb 19, 2008)

holy shit that looks nice!


----------



## Nicksterr (Feb 19, 2008)

FINALLY they are releasing this. Its been in design/testing forever...way back 6+months ago when it was initially announced. They are going to sell a crapload and realize they should've put it out earlier.


----------



## HaZe303 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow... thats impressive. Give me real life performance reviews now! If that baby is better than my current Hr03+, im gonna get me one of those right away!


----------



## Richieb0y (Feb 19, 2008)

nice cooler 

too bad my GT dont OC over 625mhz on core so i dont need it which i find a shame


----------



## hugz (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=720


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)

hugz said:


> http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=720



Looks damn prefect fit for that card. And it draws power from the card itself...which is nice.


----------



## nflesher87 (Feb 19, 2008)

beastly


----------



## Duxx (Feb 19, 2008)

Is right...


----------



## thebeephaha (Feb 19, 2008)

FINALLY!!!

No more of this:






And this:






And then this:






To cool my superclocked ultra........


----------



## Demos_sav (Feb 19, 2008)

Will that fit on my 8800GTS? Damn I hope it will....I want one of these


----------



## jpaulson344 (Feb 19, 2008)

oh my its triple slot


----------



## panchoman (Feb 19, 2008)

looks sweet... almost walked into a wall looking at it.. litterally


----------



## HaZe303 (Feb 19, 2008)

Another Review.

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=5&artpage=3168&articID=667

Great cooler, im going to get me one. Not because its much better than the HR03+, but bc it takes less space than the hr03+. And as a bonus you get even better cooling at the same time. And bonus two is acces to pci-e slot 2 which is blocked by the fan on the Hr03+ atm.


----------



## hugz (Feb 19, 2008)

thebeephaha, man thats the ugliest Ultra I have ever seen haha  

I love the cooler, look at the performance.holy cow!


----------



## thebeephaha (Feb 19, 2008)

hugz said:


> thebeephaha, man thats the ugliest Ultra I have ever seen haha
> 
> I love the cooler, look at the performance.holy cow!





Yup, it cools well though and cost all of like $25, load never goes above 65c.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah, I think this cooler is longer than the 3870X2 cards....holy crap.


----------



## hat (Feb 20, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> No more of this:
> 
> ...



Hey. NICE CARD.

As for this cooler... hubbada-hubbada-hubbada...

I want one of these on my CPU lol and see what temps would be like


----------



## AsRock (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW i might put a side a water cooler for that Ummm.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 20, 2008)

Finally, something ill get for ma 2900


----------



## happita (Feb 21, 2008)

Crazy looking aftermarket cooler. If it gives me a temp of -10c I'll be happy


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 21, 2008)

Id like to know what that thing weighs woulnt want it warping my cards pcb.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 21, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Id like to know what that thing weighs woulnt want it warping my cards pcb.



Heat Sink  256 L x 88 W x 21 H (mm)
Weight  440 g
Accessories (ATI)  Voltage Regular Heat Sink, RAM Plate, Thermal Pads, Slot Bracket
Fan  252 L x 100 W x 32 H (mm)
Fan Speed  900 - 2000 RPM via PWM
Air Flow  63 CFM / 107 m^3 /h
Bearing  Fluid Dynamic Bearing
Service Life  MTTF at 40C: 400,000 h
Thermal Resistance  0.14 C/W

Other Pic from there site..


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 28, 2008)

are they selling this yet!!! I'll Take Two!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 28, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> yeah, I think this cooler is longer than the 3870X2 cards....holy crap.










yeap it's a little be longer. Shit i'll make room to get this bad boy


check out this link

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=713&p=2

it's got more details, on temps


----------



## Duffman (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes yes yes, this is the cooling solution i have been waiting for on my 2900's!!!

I will be picking up two of these.  I'm on my third cooling solution, including stock and haven't been happy yet with cooling/noise/xfire compatibility. (all three combined)

Anyone find a place to buy 'em yet?


----------



## hugz (Feb 28, 2008)

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900 VGA Cooler

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 8800 VGA Cooler

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 8800

less than 30€ in germany, £35.24 /uk xd


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 28, 2008)

Dude I just buy an HR-03 R600 for my Pro and they come out with this .... Should I cancel my order and get my money back or wait for this to come out. Which is better?


----------



## hugz (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd definitely cancel and wait for Accelero Xtreme for 2900


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 28, 2008)

hugz said:


> I'd definitely cancel and wait for Accelero Xtreme for 2900



How much do you think it will cost cause I paid $40 plus shipping for my HR-03 and plus I don't know if it will fit in my case cause there is barly room for my Pro... AHHHHHHHHH! What to do, what to do....


----------



## hugz (Feb 28, 2008)

Price should be around 48$ + shipping.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 28, 2008)

I want have to worry about shipping!  I'll just have my dad send it to me!


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 28, 2008)

hugz said:


> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900 VGA Cooler
> 
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 8800 VGA Cooler
> 
> ...








ACCELERO XTREME 2900 AND 8800 LINKS ARE MIX AROUND


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 28, 2008)

hugz said:


> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900 VGA Cooler
> 
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 8800 VGA Cooler
> 
> ...





Each Cooler cost $60 each.(w/o shipping)  $141 for two and to get sent to the states. hopefully egg will have them soon. The arctic cooling show this cooler in the 2900 Series but yet say only 2900XT/PRO. I hope it will work on my 2900GT. lol We will see.


----------



## pagalms (Feb 28, 2008)

Demos_sav said:


> Will that fit on my 8800GTS? Damn I hope it will....I want one of these



Same here...

But Legion Hardware says:


> Thankfully using the same design, Arctic-Cooling has also released a version of the Accelero Xtreme for the GeForce 8800 GTX, Ultra and GTS (G80) graphics cards.
> Again, although the GeForce 8800 GTX and Ultra sales have come to a screaming halt and the GTS (G80) 640MB/320MB graphics cards are no longer available, the Accelero Xtreme 8800 makes a lot more sense. Despite the fact that the GeForce 8800 GT and GTS 512 are the new boys in town, there are still a huge amount of users out there running GeForce 8800 GTX and GTS (640MB/320MB) graphics cards that would be interested in a product such as the Arctic-Cooling Accelero Xtreme 8800.





> Given what you get with the Accelero Xtreme 8800, we feel that a sub $50 US price tag is very impressive and surely tempting for all those GeForce 8800 Ultra/GTX/ GTS (G80) owners out there. Finally, our only gripe with the Accelero Xtreme 8800 is that it does not support the GeForce 8800 GT or GTS 512 graphics cards!



So looks like it does support G80 GTS


----------



## hugz (Feb 28, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> ACCELERO XTREME 2900 AND 8800 LINKS ARE MIX AROUND



damn haha, I checked twice


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/downloads/press/ACCELERO_XTREME_EN.pdf

$50!!!    well it would be worth it. but they should be out by now, it says mid Feb


----------



## hugz (Mar 3, 2008)

59$ 

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207_314


----------



## Duffman (Mar 5, 2008)

where is that place?  is that Canada?


----------



## hugz (Mar 5, 2008)

oh lol, just checked, they are from Melbourne/AU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




59$AUD/54$US


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 5, 2008)

I really like that!


----------



## Duffman (Mar 5, 2008)

we all do lol.  We are waiting with baited breath for them here in the US!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 5, 2008)

Duffman said:


> we all do lol.  We are waiting with baited breath for them here in the US!!!!




i've made a product request for at newegg. For atleast if they have them they should be around $40, alittle bit cheaper. But it helps when you need two


----------



## Duffman (Mar 6, 2008)

i hear that.  I am also going to get two.  I left a message for them at Frozencpu.com asking when they are getting it.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 7, 2008)

heard back from Frozencpu.com

They are looking at March 26th to get them in


----------



## demonbrawn (Mar 14, 2008)

B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet I just got mine from HighEndToys!! Can't wait to get it. I'll even try to make a review between this and the HR-03.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 23, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sweet I just got mine from HighEndToys!! Can't wait to get it. I'll even try to make a review between this and the HR-03.



where did you get it?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

Still dont have them at the egg yet? Whats up wit dat?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> where did you get it?



From a guy on the Forum named HighEndToys, he had it on his FS Thread. He said he got it form his company. Paid him $38 with shipping for it.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 23, 2008)

you suck, i am waiting of FrozenCPU.com to get them in.  I am on their notify list.  They should get them in sometime this week. 

The egg, just got the VF1000 for cryin out loud


----------



## Duffman (Apr 2, 2008)

For anyone in the US, Frozencpu.com has 8 as of right now which you can preorder and will ship on the 4th of april.  (had 10 but i put in an order for 2 as soon as i got the email notification)

Frozencpu.com


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 2, 2008)

Duffman said:


> For anyone in the US, Frozencpu.com has 8 as of right now which you can preorder and will ship on the 4th of april.  (had 10 but i put in an order for 2 as soon as i got the email notification)
> 
> Frozencpu.com





http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...es_PREORDER_Ships_March_4th.html?tl=g40c21s65

thanks man!!!


----------



## Duffman (Apr 2, 2008)

They could only get a limited number for their initial shipment (10).  If you want one, you might want to put your preorder in asap!


----------

